# Two guys insisting Uber drivers making thousands a week ...



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

This was one of my first 2 pax. Asked me how much I was making driving for Uber. I told him the truth. he countered that he had been talking to an Uber driver "a while ago" who told them that he was raking in thousands a week just by sitting around driving from fare to fare.

I got sucker punched. Big ratings hit from two guys in a good mood who would've probably given me a high rating.

But what is the correct answer to the question so how much are you making with Uber. Go to the old standby, always answer a question with a question, but how do I do that?


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Standard answer to that "it really depends on how much tips I get, tips are the only reason I still drive for uber. It makes a huge difference in my earnings." Then watch the cheap ****ers try to change the subject. Innocent ones will ask follow up questions on tips and you can educate them. Cheap ones will just change subject.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

When pax asked me, I usually just say "well, it's alright, this is just a part time gig for me". But the potential to make $1500 a week with Uber is still there. A friend of a friend who is an ex cab driver, rakes in $200+ daily, working long long long hours all day & night, 7 days a week. Ubering was his life, nothing else.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> This was one of my first 2 pax. Asked me how much I was making driving for Uber. I told him the truth. he countered that he had been talking to an Uber driver "a while ago" who told them that he was raking in thousands a week just by sitting around driving from fare to fare.
> 
> I got sucker punched. Big ratings hit from two guys in a good mood who would've probably given me a high rating.
> 
> But what is the correct answer to the question so how much are you making with Uber. Go to the old standby, always answer a question with a question, but how do I do that?


Those drivers are throwing the big tasty bait to suckers to see if they bite.

I'm not sure if you have a referral program in you city, but here if I find someone who insists on giving UBER a try in the Black fleet, or I simply don't like them, I can get $250 for referring them to UBER.

I've done it once, I now know how Judas must've felt.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

That's what I say when a pax is like "yeah as a driver I heard u can do 100k a year "

I laugh loudly and say "yeah if u want to live in your car doing shifts days at a time without going home, put in some real doctor hours 100 hours a week."


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> This was one of my first 2 pax. Asked me how much I was making driving for Uber. I told him the truth. he countered that he had been talking to an Uber driver "a while ago" who told them that he was raking in thousands a week just by sitting around driving from fare to fare.
> 
> I got sucker punched. Big ratings hit from two guys in a good mood who would've probably given me a high rating.
> 
> But what is the correct answer to the question so how much are you making with Uber. Go to the old standby, always answer a question with a question, but how do I do that?


^^^
Keep an empty can of pork and beans with a plastic spoon in a plastic bag and show it to them and say, "See this? This was my dinner".


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

"This is a NICE car".

It'd be much nicer if it was paid off.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

When I first came aboard Uber. I didn't know better. I learn everyday. Especially new things. First, and foremost u or anyone should never tell a rider u'r income. I don't post much on this forum cause it's way too open to become targeted. I am only on this forum cause I do like everyone cause all of u are a lot if fun to be around with. But to trust a rider..No! way and it has to be proven by actions. Words mean nothing. This is just me.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> When pax asked me, I usually just say "well, it's alright, this is just a part time gig for me". But the potential to make $1500 a week with Uber is still there. A friend of a friend who is an ex cab driver, rakes in $200+ daily, working long long long hours all day & night, 7 days a week. Ubering was his life, nothing else.


yeah you can still make $200 easily playing the current $20 and $26 gurantee game going on. just got to play the game right


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I just tell the Pax we all make huge money. And they should quit their jobs and try it themselves.

Still haven't found any takers on it.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have answered the question in many ways... none seem to make the pax happy because they believe the lie that

"uber drivers make good money"

I have made "good money" in my life, so I KNOW this ain't it.... I like the answers above that say IF you work crazy long hours you MIGHT make $200.00 per day.

but working 40 hours per week after all my car expenses I make about $10.00 per hour.... the pax hate the truth... so change the subject with "what is good money?" or "I have heard that too, I am still waiting for that to happen"


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

"I'm a Top Driver in Sacramento, and I net $11 an hour". I'm thinking of laminating the screen shot proof and keeping it in the map pocket.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> "I'm a Top Driver in Sacramento, and I net $11 an hour". I'm thinking of laminating the screen shot proof and keeping it in the map pocket.


Congratulation! That seems to be, just lunch money for 1.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> "I'm a Top Driver in Sacramento, and I net $11 an hour". I'm thinking of laminating the screen shot proof and keeping it in the map pocket.


oh man,,,the top banana of Sacramento @ 11 bucks an hour.That tasty fact will never make the front page on Ubers recruitment drive


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> "I'm a Top Driver in Sacramento, and I net $11 an hour". I'm thinking of laminating the screen shot proof and keeping it in the map pocket.


who was going around touting $11/hour


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Me


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Uber should start deactivating for not making enough money to survive.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> This was one of my first 2 pax. Asked me how much I was making driving for Uber. I told him the truth. he countered that he had been talking to an Uber driver "a while ago" who told them that he was raking in thousands a week just by sitting around driving from fare to fare.
> 
> I got sucker punched. Big ratings hit from two guys in a good mood who would've probably given me a high rating.
> 
> But what is the correct answer to the question so how much are you making with Uber. Go to the old standby, always answer a question with a question, but how do I do that?


Until there is a major news story about how exploitative Uber is to Drivers, Public opinion will continue to be "Rosy"

"Mr. Rider I can't say how thrilled I was to find out rates were cut after I got Baited into driving
"Did you know how fun it is driving under anxiety of being deactivated over a trivial 5 star system?"
"Did I mention i love using the "Don;t ask , Don;t tell method to Auto Insurance"

Insert other amenities here

JJ


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I just tell the Pax we all make huge money. And they should quit their jobs and try it themselves.
> 
> Still haven't found any takers on it.


I offer to refer them and very few takers. But they keep asking expecting me to confess that I am making a killing doing this.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Sacto Burbs, I take back every bad thing I ever said or thought about you. I know you work your ass off for that money. I just do not see how you can be so pleasant about doing so. I haven't made over $5.00 per hour on my best day in over 3 months. Maybe I'll try driving sacto for a week. You got a spare room? What, you thought I made enough to afford a hotel?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Sacto Burbs, I take back every bad thing I ever said or thought about you. I know you work your ass off for that money. I just do not see how you can be so pleasant about doing so. I haven't made over $5.00 per hour on my best day in over 3 months. Maybe I'll try driving sacto for a week. You got a spare room? What, you thought I made enough to afford a hotel?


^^^
Accounts like this are pathetic, particularly considering how they made so many grandiose claims about income potential with Uber, set up by obvious Jackals. 
As I've stated before, I was accepted by Uber two days before they were shut down here in Nevada, and I'm glad that my little, entry-level Mercedes CLA250 that would only qualify for Uber X still only has about 2,000 miles on it. 
And I'm glad that the car service that I worked for 4 years ago took me back.... something that they really never do.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> When I first came aboard Uber. I didn't know better. I learn everyday. Especially new things. First, and foremost u or anyone should never tell a rider u'r income. I don't post much on this forum cause it's way too open to become targeted. I am only on this forum cause I do like everyone cause all of u are a lot if fun to be around with. But to trust a rider..No! way and it has to be proven by actions. Words mean nothing. This is just me.


Oh Kim Chi! Lighten up. I trusted a "rider". After some years we went out, and finally married.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Oh Kim Chi! Lighten up. I trusted a "rider". After some years we went out, and finally married.


^^^
Two stars on that outcome. 
Did I say that? 
JK.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> When I first came aboard Uber. I didn't know better. I learn everyday. Especially new things. First, and foremost u or anyone should never tell a rider u'r income. I don't post much on this forum cause it's way too open to become targeted. I am only on this forum cause I do like everyone cause all of u are a lot if fun to be around with. But to trust a rider..No! way and it has to be proven by actions. Words mean nothing. This is just me.


^^^
Whenever a passenger asks my income I just tell them: "I'm starving".


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Two stars on that outcome.
> Did I say that?
> JK.


^^^
Hey, Sydney.... glad you liked my comment. 
Of course, I was just being facetious. 
She's probably a wonderful lady. 
(Ahem).

I still can't believe that I'm posting these outlandish comments to people half way around the globe and in another hemisphere at that. 
Hey, Syd... I can't tell you how much luck that I wish you, and that's the truth. 
When I was a kid my parents and I visited some friends who moved down there to OZ and they went into the sheep business. 
Last time I heard, the kids were multi-millionaires and driving Uber. 
WHAT!!!
No fkn way. 
One of them is a big politician and the other one is a proctologist.... same as being an Uber executive on both counts.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Hey, Sydney.... glad you liked my comment.
> Of course, I was just being facetious.
> She's probably a wonderful lady.
> ...


2 Stars? Depending on what service outcome the Missus was expecting I've copped a 1Star from her!

A Proctologist & Politician, raised on a sheep property. Hmmm plenty of woolly creatures to hone their future vocations!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> This was one of my first 2 pax. Asked me how much I was making driving for Uber. I told him the truth. he countered that he had been talking to an Uber driver "a while ago" who told them that he was raking in thousands a week just by sitting around driving from fare to fare.
> 
> I got sucker punched. Big ratings hit from two guys in a good mood who would've probably given me a high rating.
> 
> But what is the correct answer to the question so how much are you making with Uber. Go to the old standby, always answer a question with a question, but how do I do that?


I usually tell them that I am a hedge fund manager by day and that I drive Uber at night to unwind and that I have no idea how much I make driving Uber because it's all about the therapy for me. It's either driving Uber or going back to narcotics. And three trips through rehab was quite enough, thank you.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JeffB said:


> I think our passengers really, really want to believe that we're making a ton of money. That helps them rationalize not giving us a tip. The same passenger who regularly gives a taxi driver a 20% tip after a horrible experience in a smelly taxi won't give me a tip on a $4 minimum ride after I drove 15-20 minutes just to find them. Go figure.


Never, EVER accept a ping that is more than 10 minutes away.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JeffB said:


> I agree, except that lately I've only driven on nights when there was a guaranteed hourly minimum ($30-45, and right now $50 because of snow here in Dallas). In those times we must have 90% acceptance rate AND average one ride per hour. I need the rides and I need to keep acceptance rate up, so I am obliged to accept. Under the circumstances, it's all good.


You're playing the game properly. Well done, mi amigo.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Does it really matter how you answer the question of how much drivers earn? It makes no difference to me at all whether the pax think I earn $5/hr or $50/hr.

If they tell me that drivers make x, then drivers make x. If they say that Uber pay is low, then it's low. Who cares!

Regarding the other persistent personal interrogation type questions; where do you live, how long have you lived there, where did you live before, what do you do for a living, how long have you driven for Uber etc etc, I just make it up as I go along if I'm in a mood to humor them. Being imaginative helps break up the boredom of driving back and forth across town all day. If I'm not in the mood to talk I'll just give polite but evasive one or two word answers.

None of what pax ask, or what they think, or how you respond (within reason) matters at all. It's not worth giving a second thought to.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Rich Brunelle said:


> I haven't made over $5.00 per hour on my best day in over 3 months.


It would be hard for me NOT to make over $5 an hour, unless I take a 45-minute break every hour or only work the 2-4 am shift Mon-Thurs.

How long are you waiting between riders to make so little?


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

JJcriggins said:


> Until there is a major news story about how exploitative Uber is to Drivers, Public opinion will continue to be "Rosy"


Exploitative? LOL

Let's see, I can go drive whenever I want for as long as I want, take days off anytime without asking or telling Uber, take as long a break as I want whenever I don't have riders in the car... how is that exploitation?

I've never had a job where they said I could just show up whenever I feel like it and leave anytime. They all expected me to work certain days and hours. Even the ones with so-called "flex time" weren't that flexible ("Be at your desk by 9 am Mon-Fri").


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

UberFrolic said:


> "This is a NICE car".
> 
> It'd be much nicer if it was paid off.


Now that's a classic, I will use it, thanks, lol.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

UberDesson said:


> When pax asked me, I usually just say "well, it's alright, this is just a part time gig for me". But the potential to make $1500 a week with Uber is still there. A friend of a friend who is an ex cab driver, rakes in $200+ daily, working long long long hours all day & night, 7 days a week. Ubering was his life, nothing else.


I'm honest, I tell them the money is not that good, definitely not enough to live on but cool as a part time gig and a way to fill time. I do think if I did this 50-60 hours a week, with my current knowledge, I could clear a grand. When I do 25 hours I usually make between 450-550. I really like the tip suggestion.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> Exploitative? LOL
> 
> Let's see, I can go drive whenever I want for as long as I want, take days off anytime without asking or telling Uber, take as long a break as I want whenever I don't have riders in the car... how is that exploitation?
> 
> I've never had a job where they said I could just show up whenever I feel like it and leave anytime. They all expected me to work certain days and hours. Even the ones with so-called "flex time" weren't that flexible ("Be at your desk by 9 am Mon-Fri").


But when a person is making only $7/hour (typical Uber net wages,) that employer had better give tons of flexibility and breaks.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah you can still make $200 easily playing the current $20 and $26 gurantee game going on. just got to play the game right


Is that the guarantee special incentive they email about, where they want you to take 90% of the rides, work 4pm to 4am, and must have at least x-rides per hour? I signed up twice but didn't get enough rides. And, I hate working after midnight. Drunk people smell really bad and can be a hand-full. It's no fun.

Whenever they ask, I say things like "it's keeping the lights on", and "it depends on how many rides and whether they are long or short trips". If they claim to know a driver making big money, I say that most of us would have to work all day, 7 days a week to come close to whatever number they claim.

Most of the riders asking are interested in signing up. I tell them I have a referral code if they want to use it, but few follow up.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Aside from the lasses who tend to shed their sartorial coverings when inebriated, driving drunks gets old quickly.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> But when a person is making only $7/hour (typical Uber net wages,) that employer had better give tons of flexibility and breaks.


If you're only making $7 an hour, either your city has really low demand or you're going out at the wrong days and times.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> If you're only making $7 an hour, either your city has really low demand or you're going out at the wrong days and times.


Actually, that's the national average after properly calculating expenses.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> Exploitative? LOL
> 
> Let's see, I can go drive whenever I want for as long as I want, take days off anytime without asking or telling Uber, take as long a break as I want whenever I don't have riders in the car... how is that exploitation?
> 
> I've never had a job where they said I could just show up whenever I feel like it and leave anytime. They all expected me to work certain days and hours. Even the ones with so-called "flex time" weren't that flexible ("Be at your desk by 9 am Mon-Fri").


^^^
So if you're not being exploited and the biggest like for you is obviously "flex time", then why don't you work for free. 
You'll be getting everything you like, plus you won't be exploited.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I just tell the Pax we all make huge money. And they should quit their jobs and try it themselves.
> 
> Still haven't found any takers on it.


Lmao!


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> If you're only making $7 an hour, either your city has really low demand or you're going out at the wrong days and times.





Desert Driver said:


> Actually, that's the national average after properly calculating expenses.


Yep. And that's before taxes.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> but when a person is making only $7/hour (typical Uber net wages,) that employer had better give tons of flexibility and breaks.





Desert Driver said:


> Actually, that's the national average after properly calculating expenses.


First, we aren't employees and second, $7 an hour national average is complete BS.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I tell them if we give up the days and times when everyone wants to be out, you can do OK, but I do it because of the flexibility.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> First, we aren't employees and second, $7 an hour national average is complete BS.


If only, right RamzFanz? See, that wasn't a comment of contention. It was merely a statement of fact, nothing more. And who ever said we were employees?


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber pays me just enough not to quit.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> If only, right RamzFanz? See, that wasn't a comment of contention. It was merely a statement of fact, nothing more. And who ever said we were employees?


You called Uber our employer and then you just grabbed a nonsense number $7 out of thin air.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> You called Uber our employer and then you just grabbed a nonsense number $7 out of thin air.


Ok, I see what the problem is here. You're not familiar with the implied hypothetical situation. Without vocal tone and non-verbal cues, you didn't pick that up. Sorry. Read more, I guess


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> You called Uber our employer and then you just grabbed a nonsense number $7 out of thin air.


The national average used to be between $9 and $12, but then the rate slashing started. And here we are.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> The national average used to be between $9 and $12, but then the rate slashing started. And here we are.


Fabricated.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Fabricated.


If only, right, RamzFanz? If only.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Fabricated.


RamzFanz, you're sounding like a corporate plant.

All markets have different supply and demand characteristics, which affects earning potential per driver.

You may be lucky to work in a major lucrative market, but not everybody else is so lucky.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Einstein said:


> RamzFanz, you're sounding like a corporate plant.
> 
> All markets have different supply and demand characteristics, which affects earning potential per driver.
> 
> You may be lucky to work in a major lucrative market, but not everybody else is so lucky.


What Ram is really illustrating, of course, is that very few U/L drivers have a firm grasp of the actual cost of operating and maintaining a livery automobile. It's OK - he's not alone. But it is an interesting phenomenon to observe.


----------



## JeffB (Feb 27, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> The national average used to be between $9 and $12, but then the rate slashing started. And here we are.


I'm with Ram on this one. It seems a fabricated number. Cite your source. No one ever polled me and I drove for well over a year. Uber has the data to do that calculation but you know that if they calculated a $7/hour average they would NEVER let that information go public. CITE YOUR SOURCE.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JeffB said:


> I'm with Ram on this one. It seems a fabricated number. Cite your source. No one ever polled me and I drove for well over a year. Uber has the data to do that calculation but you know that if they calculated a $7/hour average they would NEVER let that information go public. CITE YOUR SOURCE.


http://www.moneyunder30.com/how-much-money-can-you-really-make-driving-for-uber-or-lyft

There are hundreds of sites you can access to find this information. Here's just one of many. This citation actually makes $7/hour seem high, but we have to remember that $7/hour is a NATIONAL average. See, the problem is virtually no one outside of the livery trade has any idea what it actually costs to operate an automobile for livery service. This is likely the group with whom you and RamzFanz are sharing company. It's OK and no one is blaming you. The important thing to remember is that when U/L advertise earning $25 and $35 per hour, that is before ANY expenses, fees, etc. are taken out. Sadly, actual take-home wages end up considerably less than half of what is advertised. But the advertising isn't wrong or misleading, it's just quoting gross, when all a driver needs to be concerned with is net wages, which is less than $10/hour.

And that's that!

The Coyote will now go out in search of than damned bird...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JeffB said:


> I'm with Ram on this one. It seems a fabricated number. Cite your source. No one ever polled me and I drove for well over a year. Uber has the data to do that calculation but you know that if they calculated a $7/hour average they would NEVER let that information go public. CITE YOUR SOURCE.


Here are more articles you and RamzFanz will likely want to place in your personal Uber doco library. This is good information.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/uber-drivers-are-running-on-empty_56031619e4b00310edf9e8a7

http://www.cheatsheet.com/business/why-you-will-not-make-any-money-as-an-uber-driver.html/?a=viewall

Here's another one that's not so much about wages, but another angle from which to view Uber...
http://ww2.kqed.org/news/2015/04/24/one-uber-drivers-story-how-he-was-trapped-by-auto-loan-program


----------



## JeffB (Feb 27, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Here are more articles you and RamzFanz will likely want to place in your personal Uber doco library. This is good information.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/uber-drivers-are-running-on-empty_56031619e4b00310edf9e8a7
> 
> ...


Okay, I read them all and didn't see $7/hour referenced anywhere. What I did see was 3 stories about poor schmucks suckered into Uber's vehicle financing scheme, which I think is shameful on the part of Uber. Those folks are truly screwed. But again, I didn't anything about $7 per hour. What is your source on that claim? I know for a fact that after ALL of my expenses I make much more than $20 net occasionally driving Friday and Saturday nights like the vast majority of drivers do. I drive in the Dallas market which has fares of $0.85/mile and $0.10/minute. I'm driving my personal car that I owned before I had even heard of Uber, so my payments are about 20% of what the poor Santander prisoners are paying. Soon it will be paid off. It's easy to find sad stories in every walk of life, such as the three stories you provided, but they are definitely not the average. I still think Ram is right and that you pulled that $7 number out of thin air.


----------



## JeffB (Feb 27, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> http://www.moneyunder30.com/how-much-money-can-you-really-make-driving-for-uber-or-lyft
> 
> There are hundreds of sites you can access to find this information. Here's just one of many. This citation actually makes $7/hour seem high, but we have to remember that $7/hour is a NATIONAL average. See, the problem is virtually no one outside of the livery trade has any idea what it actually costs to operate an automobile for livery service. This is likely the group with whom you and RamzFanz are sharing company. It's OK and no one is blaming you. The important thing to remember is that when U/L advertise earning $25 and $35 per hour, that is before ANY expenses, fees, etc. are taken out. Sadly, actual take-home wages end up considerably less than half of what is advertised. But the advertising isn't wrong or misleading, it's just quoting gross, when all a driver needs to be concerned with is net wages, which is less than $10/hour.
> 
> ...


You don't know anything about me so don't don't throw around speculations about who I share company with. That's the same lackadaisical concern with facts that makes you throw out unsupported claims like the $7/hour absurdity that you offered. The only affiliation I have with Uber and Lyft is as an infrequent passenger and as an occasional weekend driver. If there are "hundreds of sites" that you can access, show ONE that references the $7/hour value that you are defending. Betcha can't. And that's that!

JeffB will now go to a HS football game.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JeffB said:


> You don't know anything about me so don't don't throw around speculations about who I share company with. That's the same lackadaisical concern with facts that makes you throw out unsupported claims like the $7/hour absurdity that you offered. The only affiliation I have with Uber and Lyft is as an infrequent passenger and as an occasional weekend driver. If there are "hundreds of sites" that you can access, show ONE that references the $7/hour value that you are defending. Betcha can't. And that's that!
> 
> JeffB will now go to a HS football game.


I just did, now it's up to you to read it. In fact, I just showed you $4.50 an hour. Anyway, drive for whatever reason you please. That's what's cool about Uber - do it as you will. I drive Uber as a means of community service...and to feed my blue collar fantasy. And as long as we're having fun and beating minimum wage, then more power to us. Like you, I wish we were averaging more than $7-$9 an hour, but we're not. And there's no reason to believe it'll get better any time soon. I suppose the alternative is to go back to bad math when calculating expenses so that at least it feels like we're making more than what we are.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Check out this thread....

https://uberpeople.net/threads/a-taste-of-the-rideshare-economy.42960/


----------



## JeffB (Feb 27, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I just did, now it's up to you to read it. In fact, I just showed you $4.50 an hour. Anyway, drive for whatever reason you please. That's what's cool about Uber - do it as you will. I drive Uber as a means of community service...and to feed my blue collar fantasy. And as long as we're having fun and beating minimum wage, then more power to us. Like you, I wish we were averaging more than $7-$9 an hour, but we're not. And there's no reason to believe it'll get better any time soon. I suppose the alternative is to go back to bad math when calculating expenses so that at least it feels like we're making more than what we are.


Uh, no you didn't. I read them all and no reference to $7. Post that reference again. No others, just the one with the $7 statistic. You can't because you made it up.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

JeffB said:


> I read them all and no reference to $7. Post that reference again. No others, just the one with the $7 statistic. You can't because you made it up.


His post states '7 - 9' and besides, you similarly cannot prove that the average NET driver pay is not between 7 and 9 dollars per hour.

From my point of view either one of you could be right, although my Net pay is in that range. So am I below average or above average?

Only Uber knows for sure. And they will never disclose it because it would directly contradict their BS, predatory advertising.

I dare Uber to post the national earnings average, gross or net.

And with current pricing, not statistics from 15 months ago!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> If only, right, RamzFanz? If only.


The national average is $23.72. I like that fabricated number better, don't you?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Here are more articles you and RamzFanz will likely want to place in your personal Uber doco library. This is good information.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/uber-drivers-are-running-on-empty_56031619e4b00310edf9e8a7
> 
> ...


It took me half a paragraph to see he bought a new car to Uber. Get real dude.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> The national average is $23.72. I like that fabricated number better, don't you?


Quote your sources.

If you believe this number (which would reflect total fares, including srf) then you must see a doctor pronto imo.

Uber ultimately wants that number to be in the 10 to 12 dollar range, for human drivers.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> It took me half a paragraph to see he bought a new car to Uber. Get real dude.


There's a @@@@load of new cars on the road ubering. probably the majority of uberX in many markets are less than 2 years old.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Einstein said:


> There's a @@@@load of new cars on the road ubering. probably the majority of uberX in many markets are less than 2 years old.


It's your business. If you have no business sense, don't do it. The math isn't hard.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Einstein said:


> Quote your sources.
> 
> If you believe this number (which would reflect total fares, including srf) then you must see a doctor pronto imo.
> 
> Uber ultimately wants that number to be in the 10 to 12 dollar range, for human drivers.


Do you know what fabricated means? It's fabricated. Just like the $7 an hour number I was replying to.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> It's your business. If you have no business sense, don't do it. The math isn't hard.


I agree. But Uber lures innocents into their trap with wildly deceptive advertising.

That is why so many drivers get churned. And the pax are spoiled by the new vehicles, so they Expect to be picked up in something new.

It's all a lie.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> http://www.moneyunder30.com/how-much-money-can-you-really-make-driving-for-uber-or-lyft
> 
> There are hundreds of sites you can access to find this information. Here's just one of many. This citation actually makes $7/hour seem high, but we have to remember that $7/hour is a NATIONAL average. See, the problem is virtually no one outside of the livery trade has any idea what it actually costs to operate an automobile for livery service. This is likely the group with whom you and RamzFanz are sharing company. It's OK and no one is blaming you. The important thing to remember is that when U/L advertise earning $25 and $35 per hour, that is before ANY expenses, fees, etc. are taken out. Sadly, actual take-home wages end up considerably less than half of what is advertised. But the advertising isn't wrong or misleading, it's just quoting gross, when all a driver needs to be concerned with is net wages, which is less than $10/hour.
> 
> ...


There are people who are stupid that Uber. It's not Uber's fault.

Your number is fabricated. I make more than $7 an hour in tips alone.

We knew you had no source for $7 or the expenses to back it up. You quote articles with people who bought NEW cars to Uber?! And he only drove 37,000 miles a year? That's part time.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Einstein said:


> I agree. But Uber lures innocents into their trap with wildly deceptive advertising.
> 
> That is why so many drivers get churned. And the pax are spoiled by the new vehicles, so they Expect to be picked up in something new.
> 
> It's all a lie.


I don't disagree that Uber is misleading. I also don't believe that working at McDonalds is fun like they advertise.

But so is the $7 number pulled from thin air.


----------



## JeffB (Feb 27, 2015)

Einstein said:


> His post states '7 - 9' and besides, you similarly cannot prove that the average NET driver pay is not between 7 and 9 dollars per hour.
> 
> From my point of view either one of you could be right, although my Net pay is in that range. So am I below average or above average?
> 
> ...


No, his post did not state 7-9. His post (actually 2 of them) states very clearly that the national average is $7/hour. See posts #35 and #39. He then declared that his claim was a "statement of fact." See post #45. You are missing the point entirely. No one is trying "prove that the average NET driver pay is not between 7 and 9 dollars per hour." I don't have to prove anything because I'm not the one making up data and passing it off as a "statement of fact." Why you continue to defend the coyote is a real mystery. I agree that only Uber knows for sure. That's the point! I said that in an earlier post (#54). Coyote made up a number and declared it "a statement of fact," and then posted sad story articles that DO NOT support his very specific claim.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

JeffB said:


> No, his post did not state 7-9. His post (actually 2 of them) states very clearly that the national average is $7/hour. See posts #35 and #39.....Why you continue to defend the coyote is a real mystery.....


Ok so maybe he pulled that number out of his ###, but I defend his viewpoint because I see what Uber is doing. They are flooding the market with so many dang cars that they are indirectly driving down the average driver earnings. In my market there are barely ever any surges anymore, there are lots of minimum fare rides, and my Net earnings typically fall in the 7 to 9 dollar range (gross earnings 11 to 13 range). Note that I gross 2.40 per minimum fare ride.

If you or others are making bank in this gig, then more power to you.


----------



## Jim McGivern (Oct 30, 2015)

Anyone ever try cropping with an iPad? (Not even remotely easy--can not do it).


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> Exploitative? LOL
> 
> Let's see, I can go drive whenever I want for as long as I want, take days off anytime without asking or telling Uber, take as long a break as I want whenever I don't have riders in the car... how is that exploitation?
> 
> I've never had a job where they said I could just show up whenever I feel like it and leave anytime. They all expected me to work certain days and hours. Even the ones with so-called "flex time" weren't that flexible ("Be at your desk by 9 am Mon-Fri").


You're owned, but blissfully happy. All the best to you


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

I just tell them that I rather not talk about my personal finance


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> It's your business. If you have no business sense, don't do it. The math isn't hard.


You're right the math is indeed simple. Driving uberX simply isn't profitable now.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Why is anyone bring back posts from 2 years ago?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Go4 said:


> Why is anyone bring back posts from 2 years ago?


With the new synthetic drugs out nowadays everyone's entitled to a flashback every now and then. 
I'm still waiting to see flashbacks of The Mickey Mouse Club with Britney Spears.


----------



## Adam-St (Feb 14, 2017)

I live 25 miles south of Atlanta and know the area like the back of my hand, hundreds of shortcuts, ways to get around traffic etc... I park right behind 2 different bars (depending on where my last ride took me) and i wait. 
I don't take POO(L) rides under any circumstances and i don't take any rides that are more than 10 minutes away. I worked 6 hours Saturday night and made $120 off 9 rides not a single one surge. Decent money can be made but i would never ever have this as my sole source of income


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm still waiting to see flashbacks of The Mickey Mouse Club with Britney Spears.


EVERYONE all together now!!!!!!!!

M-i-c-k-e-y. M-o-u-s-e...........Mickey Mouse Mickey Mouse..........when I was younger I thought Minnie Mouse was Hot !!!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

There are those here that make 6-8k per month but they work 7 days a week, 12-15 hours a day. So no other aspect to their life. That's before expenses.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Riders rarely ask but I tell them the truth, I can pay some low level bills but not all my bills...lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> EVERYONE all together now!!!!!!!!
> 
> M-i-c-k-e-y. M-o-u-s-e...........Mickey Mouse Mickey Mouse..........when I was younger I thought Minnie Mouse was Hot !!!


Why did Mickey and Minnie get divorced? Because Mickey thought Minnie was f*cking goofy.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> I offer to refer them and very few takers. But they keep asking expecting me to confess that I am making a killing doing this.


Because if you're making a killing, they don't have to feel guilty about not tipping you like they would if they were in a taxi and didn't tip that driver.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I love this math...

People always tell me (while i'm driving a taxi) that i would make so much more driving for uber...

"Half the meter, which is TWICE the uber rate in the company car, is better than 75% of uber's rates in my own car"

Then they shut up about it... simple math works wonders to someone with at least half a brain cell.


----------

